# Monarch Grand Vacations Introduces Escape Time Plus



## djyamyam (May 10, 2008)

I got this in the mail earlier this week:


_Your Monarch Grand Vacations ownership just got better…300 times better! 
Attention Premier Owners
You are the first to be introduced to MGV’s all new program...

Monarch Grand Vacations is proud to present a new benefit for our owners—Monarch Escape Time Plus.  This enhancement gives you access to more than 300 additional properties at exclusive owner rates—all of which are above and beyond your Monarch Grand Vacations points or Monarch Escape Time.  

Choose from luxury getaways in prime vacation destinations throughout the United States including Southern and Northern California, Hawaii, Florida and more! Plus, international locations featuring Canada, Mexico, the Caribbean and even Thailand.  

Best of all, you can tailor-make your getaway to fit your busy schedule.  Book one night, a few nights, a week or more at a time; for business travel, weekend getaways, family trips or reunions, whatever you desire!  

And, there is no limit to the number of nights you can reserve.  As an owner, that means you can now benefit from your Monarch Grand Vacations ownership 365 days a year!

We are excited offer this wonderful benefit to our owners and look forward to making all your travel dreams possible!  
_
In talking with the reservations manager, I was able to confirm that this inventory is what's available through Resortime.  However, you can book availability using your MGV points or cash if you want.  The system isn't up and running yet so I can't tell what the rates are like and if they are the same, less or more as booking with Resortime directly.


----------



## ginnylbs (May 10, 2008)

*I called to check one resort and it requires higher points*

I phone yesterday and asked about a resort in Carlsbad -just to check rates.   It would have been 78 points per night in July..............for a 2 bedroom.    This is about the same as the 2 bedroom Penthouse at the Cancun Resort in Las Vegas for the weekend.   Also, you cannot mix points and costs per night - either use points or pay for the exchange  - - but not mixed use.    They said that they plan on putting the points and amounts on the website in the future, but it is not up yet.

From this call - it seemed to use a lot more points than a standard reservation, but if you have points that will expire and you have a lot of new places to choose from --if they are available.


----------



## rhonda (May 10, 2008)

djyamyam said:


> ... so I can't tell what the rates are like and if they are the same, less or more as booking with Resortime directly.


I have ResorTime membership through Grand Pacific Resorts.  Below are examples of various MGVC properties available to me through ResorTime's "owner-level" account pricing: 

Cancun in Vegas, booking window: up to 30 days out
1BR Villa, Mon-Thurs: $79/n 
2BR Villa, Mon-Thurs: $92/n 

Palm Canyon Resort and Spa, booking window: up to 30 days out
Jr. Villa, Mon-Thurs: $59/n; Fri-Sun: $99/n
1BR Villa, Mon-Thurs: $66/n; Fri-Sun: $119/n
2BR Villa, Mon-Thurs: $79/n

Riviera Oaks, booking window: up to 30 days out
1BR Villa, Mon-Thurs: $66/n; Fri-Sun: $90/n
2BR Villa, Mon-Thurs: $90/n; Fri-Sun: $108/n

Cabo Azul, booking window: up to 30 days out
1BR Pool/Ocean View, Mon-Thurs: $92/n; Fri-Sun: $158/n
2BR Pool/Ocean View, Mon-Thurs: $106/n; Fri-Sun: 198/n
Grand Penthouse,  <no inventory ... thus no rates>
Penthouse, Mon-Thurs: $238/n; Fri-Sun: $535/n
Premium Grand Penthouse, <no inventory ... thus no rates>

Cedar Breaks Lodge and Spa, booking window: up to 30 days out
Jr. Villa, Mon-Thurs: $48/n; Fri-Sun: $78/n
1BR Villa, Mon-Thurs: $54/n; Fri-Sun: $108/n
2BR Villa, Mon-Thurs: $66/n; Fri-Sun: $126/n

How do these compare to booking the same as a Monarch owner?


----------



## ginnylbs (May 10, 2008)

*Rhonda-not sure as the rates are not posted yet*

Monarch Owners have to call the reservation desk and ask for the Resort they want and what date and then they can find out the points or the cost.  As soon as they post -I will let you know.


----------



## rhonda (May 11, 2008)

ginnylbs said:


> Monarch Owners have to call the reservation desk and ask for the Resort they want and what date and then they can find out the points or the cost.  As soon as they post -I will let you know.


Oh - I was thinking MGVC already had an internal "bonus time" program that allowed cash rentals.  If so, the numbers above could have been compared against both that program and a basic [Points*Dues] equation for owner use.


----------



## djyamyam (May 11, 2008)

rhonda said:


> Oh - I was thinking MGVC already had an internal "bonus time" program that allowed cash rentals.  If so, the numbers above could have been compared against both that program and a basic [Points*Dues] equation for owner use.



MGV does have an internal bonus program.  Ginny and I were referring to not being able to see the costs of the new Escape Time Plus/Resortime inventory online yet.  You're doing the reverse comparison of the regular Escape Time bonus program to Resortime inventory for the MGV resorts.

So to answer your question about Escape Time bonus program:

Cancun in Vegas:
1BR Villa   M-Th   $66/n
2BR Villas  M-Th   $77/n

Palm Canyon
Jr. Villa, Mon-Thurs: $55/n; Fri-Sun: $60 - $82.50/n
1BR Villa, Mon-Thurs: $66/n; Fri-Sun: $70.50 - $99/n
2BR Villa, Mon-Thurs: $77/n; Fri-Sun: $82.50 - $115.50/n

Riviera Oaks, 
1BR Villa, Mon-Thurs: $55/n; Fri-Sun: $55 - $75/n
2BR Villa, Mon-Thurs: $75/n; Fri-Sun: $75 - $90/n

Cabo Azul, 
1BR Ocean View, Mon-Thurs: $110/n; Fri-Sun: $121 - 165/n
2BR Ocean View, Mon-Thurs: $143/n; Fri-Sun: 154 - 214.50/n
Penthouse, Oceanview Mon-Thurs: $247.50/n; Fri-Sun: $269.50 - 371.25/n
Grand Penthouse, Mon-Thurs: $297/n; Fri-Sun: $324.50 - 445.50/n

Pool view units costs less than what you posted through Resortime

Cedar Breaks Lodge and Spa, 
Jr. Villa, Mon-Thurs: $45/n; Fri-Sun: $50-65/n
1BR Villa, Mon-Thurs: $50/n; Fri-Sun: $55-75/n
2BR Villa, Mon-Thurs: $65/n; Fri-Sun: $70-97.50/n

All the rates shown are based on Escape Time booking (ie. 45 days out).  Additionally, I've listed rates from the prime and holiday seasons.  The non-peak time rates are less for some of the resorts.

I'm not listing the points needed to book for time as it would take too long.  I have a chart if you want to take a look at it.  On the points bookings for less than 59 days out, Premier Plus owners (800+ points + a portion of that purchased via developer) and above get a discount on the points needed to book.  The discounts range from 15% to 50% reduction off the normal points for regular owners.


----------



## rhonda (May 11, 2008)

Thanks!  The ResorTime rates seem to track fairly close to the Escape Time rates for several locations/unit types.  (Higher, sure -- but not by much?)


----------



## BeccaG (Aug 8, 2008)

Hello I am researching a MGV purchase and I was wondering if anyone can post about the point requirements for the Resortime locations?


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 10, 2008)

BeccaG said:


> Hello I am researching a MGV purchase and I was wondering if anyone can post about the point requirements for the Resortime locations?



They haven't been released yet.


----------



## djyamyam (Aug 10, 2008)

BeccaG said:


> Hello I am researching a MGV purchase and I was wondering if anyone can post about the point requirements for the Resortime locations?



The website doesn't give you a chart with specifics.  However, it does give you a general idea on the points range when you click on a specific resort.  I'd have to say that it's pretty useless because the range is very broad.

You can see for yourself here:  http://www.monarchescapetimeplus.com/default.aspx


----------



## sandesurf (Aug 11, 2008)

I just checked a location on Oahu about using our points there. I do not think it's worth using points unless you're "rich with points". Also, I got a better price, per night, through Orbitz than with Escape Time! 
Not a big value in my eyes.


----------



## djyamyam (Aug 11, 2008)

sandesurf said:


> I just checked a location on Oahu about using our points there. I do not think it's worth using points unless you're "rich with points". Also, I got a better price, per night, through Orbitz than with Escape Time!
> Not a big value in my eyes.



I would agree.  However, it does give Monarch to call you with the "latest update" and hopefully generate more sales.


----------

